# Dry Skin



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

The groomer us today that Elphaba and scooter both have really dry skin ((which accounts for scooters hair loss and constant scratching))
what would you suggest we use on her?

She said we could give her fish oil or something of that nature, what would you recommend?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

All of our dogs get a 1200 mg. capsule in their evening food. I just drop it in whole. The dogs take care of the rest. It's good for the skin, the heart, and also the immune system. DH and I take 2 a day.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you feeding a raw diet or dry dog food?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Dry food ((Diamond Naturals)) and Elphie gets a chicken leg quarter a few times a month as a treat ((not on a schedule which I was told is bad v.v; ))
I've been trying to convince my mom we need to start feeding raw food
but shes living on the cheap side for now xDD

We're going to try the fish oil thing and see if it works


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You could try switching to a dog food that is fish based. Blue Buffalo has a fish based dog food and many others do as well. I'm limited on my quality dog food to Petco or ordering online. I've heard that putting olive oil on the food before feeding does wonders for the skin and coat too.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats actually what the lady told us 
she said if we couldn't afford fish oil to try and use canola oil on the dog food
So if the fish oil doesn't work we'll try the canola oil 
and if THAT doesn't work I'll make my mom go halfsies on Blue Buffalo with me 
((she buys the dog food now lucky for me xDDD))


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Thats actually what the lady told us
> she said if we couldn't afford fish oil to try and use canola oil on the dog food
> So if the fish oil doesn't work we'll try the canola oil
> and if THAT doesn't work I'll make my mom go halfsies on Blue Buffalo with me
> ((she buys the dog food now lucky for me xDDD))


BB has worked great for mine - changed their coats and skin for the better, not one of them (poms) has thrown up in a long time. 

I buy BB at feed stores. MUCH MUCH cheaper then your major pet chains. And the fish oil is cheap you can buy a big bottle for let then $10.00 I have to take 4 a day myself.hwell:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

our feed store doesn't sell BB 
thats why we use Diamond Naturals ((but I bet we could order it threw them))

yeah we bought a bottle of 600ml a few minutes ago and will start giving it to them tomorrow night
We're going to give it to all 3 of the dogs just because if 2 are dried out the other might be as well and I can't see a reason not to give it to him either ^_^


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Keep your eyes open for sales on fish oil pills. You can often find them on sale, or bogo (buy one, get one free).

I totally agree that a good food is also important. I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, a fish based food that is rated highly. It doesn't seem more expensive to me than the garbage food that has lots of fillers/grains in them. I get mine at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> Keep your eyes open for sales on fish oil pills. You can often find them on sale, or bogo (buy one, get one free).
> 
> I totally agree that a good food is also important. I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, a fish based food that is rated highly. It doesn't seem more expensive to me than the garbage food that has lots of fillers/grains in them. I get mine at Tractor Supply.


What do you do for the fish breath?? I have a week stomach and my 2 standards have awful fish breath! The Poms dont and they eat the same thing's. I live with it because of their skin and coat but poowee.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Olie said:


> What do you do for the fish breath?? I have a week stomach and my 2 standards have awful fish breath! The Poms dont and they eat the same thing's. I live with it because of their skin and coat but poowee.


You could given them some homemade dog cookies made with mint 

Diamond Naturals is a perfectly fine food to feed and I would try the fish oil before switching foods. I would look to see if you can get Salmon oil instead of the combined fish oils, it helps with the bad breath and you know exactly what fish the oil is coming from.

Oh and you can try adding a bit of Olive Oil as well, I have been told this helps.

Dry skin is tricky, it could be a number of things.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm just throwing this out there, but I've been told that Salmon oil is best and good quality fish oil doesn't smell. Quality plays and important role in any supplement. (Buying a Walmart brand is probably a complete waste of money.) Just saying. I've given the Salmon oil and while it smells awful until the dogs eat it, I've never noticed the dogs smelling bad. 

Also, just b/c the food you are feeding is a good quality food, it doesn't mean it's the right food for your individual dogs.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> You could given them some homemade dog cookies made with mint




Yep because other than that everything else is good.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> she said if we couldn't afford fish oil to try and use canola oil on the dog food


I would stay away from canola or any other plant based oils. They dont have as many omega 3's (which is what will help and are SO important to dogs, not just for the skin), and dogs dont need plant sources (they are meat eaters after all). Fish oil isnt that expensive. 

I give Riley salmon oil in a pump (if i try to give him a gel cap he will sniff it and Slowly back out of the room!! LOL!). Every fish pill ive tried though (salmon or not) has a fishy smell to it. I think its good to give all year round. You cant really overdose on it either. I was actually doing an "experiment" one summer and giving Riley a Huge amount of fish oil (i want Trying to overdose, my goal was something else). The only "side effect" was that he started to smell like a fish after a couple weeks and got oily! He woud walk by and you could smell the fish!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Thats actually what the lady told us
> she said if we couldn't afford fish oil to try and use canola oil on the dog food
> So if the fish oil doesn't work we'll try the canola oil
> and if THAT doesn't work I'll make my mom go halfsies on Blue Buffalo with me
> ((she buys the dog food now lucky for me xDDD))


Don't use Canola, use corn oil (people really shouldnt be eating canola oil either) just put about 3 tbsp on her meals and give her like an egg a week. 

Its probally more of the fact that you have the heater on, and that dries everyone out in the winter


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Vacheron has said that she gives fish oil (I believe salmon) to her boys and they do NOT smell fishy but she buys the ones from GNC so you might try those if you are getting a fishy smell.

Also for a dog with very dry skin, I'd say that you need to make sure that you use a good shampoo and conditioner for dry skin and rinse the dog until they are like a drowned rat to get it all out.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree that the fishy smell is a pain, but I try to ignore it.


----------



## Mr. Costello (Jul 6, 2012)

If you keep the fish pills frozen, they won't cause fish burps. A biochemist friend of mine turned me on to that tip 15 years ago. I haven't had a fish burp since, and neither does the Spoo


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I use fish oil, also. Bug HATES it. I have to pretty much hide it in his food and he still eats around it. He smells mildly fishy, too. Good thing I love fish. lol

I would avoid corn oil. If the dog's skin is already dry and irritated, there's no reason to take a chance of introducing something that could possibly trigger an allergic reaction. Many dogs don't do corn well.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I had the same issue with Jake some years ago. His holistic vet who also switched us to raw, suggested rotating the oils, with a tsp. in the food each day. Day 1: fish oil, Day 1: flax seed oil, Day 3: olive oil. I don't know if that thinking has been replaced by a good fish oil capsule supplement daily, but she seemed to think the variety was good. Honestly though, after we switched to raw his skin got much better.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's an interesting article, 8 Reasons to Add Olive Oil to Your Dog's Diet | Dogster


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I may have to try that for Bug. He is my itchiest dog (well, so is my DD's shih tzu). But Bug HATES the fish oil and will eat around it or refuse to eat at all if I mix it in his food. Weirdest thing, though, even when he doesn't eat the fish oil, he has a hint of fishy breath. I don't mind, I love fish, but my DD gags on the smell or thought of fish (too bad, I'd eat fish daily if it weren't for her lol). 
Maybe I'll try the olive oil and see it that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I put Olive Oil on Stella's food. She did not mind at all.


----------



## Mr. Costello (Jul 6, 2012)

*Did the olive oil!*

We've done the olive oil, I think for a couple of weeks now - Costello wouldn't touch the fish oil. I also added freshly ground flax seed meal (Costello AND the cats LOVE that, btw). This mad a big dent in the problem, and we've since added Apple Cider Vinegar, and that appears to be dispatching the rest. I couldn't get the ACV in him except by giving him two capsules daily (one night and morning). He's fine with it and THAT is rapidly eradicating the remaining problems. 

He's had a horrible fish-scale-like dandruff - gets worse the more you brush. and an oily crusty scabby like affair in several spots. It's been turning his hair orange where it's happened - even places he can't reach to lick. 

I've also been rinsing after his bath with ACV, and letting it dry naturally. He only smells like a salad when he's wet. 

His hair is all growing back in and the oozing sebum has ceased to ooze. The scratching is non-existent for nearly a week after a bath, then he seems to need another rinse. I should use a spray bottle to apply some more if I can't get to get him a bath. 

You cannot imagine how soft his hair is after rinsing in vinegar. There is no cream rinse that can do what that has done!!!

We are happy and healing very well!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I went yesterday to get fish oil for me. I bought the gummie ones thinking it would be easier to take. OMgosh! I grabbed one last night and popped it into my mouth. It tasted like grape fish! My kids got a big kick out of watching me try to get it down. I don't think I will be doing that again, hahaha!


----------



## Mr. Costello (Jul 6, 2012)

*Gummie fish?*

OHMYGOSH - That made me laugh!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

N2Mischief ....HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!

Now that I'm done laughing I'll add to the thread that I give Molly fish oil caps but once she chews it and gets the oil out she spits out the gelatin capsule! I also have been doing the ACV in Molly's water (just 1 teasp to her waterbowl) since she was 4 months old and was itchy! No more itchiness at all since I started doing this! Smelly breathe only for a few minutes though. Maybe I'll try the olive oil...........


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

My dogs used to have dry skin but since I started adding coconut oil I have dogs with great skin and hair. I actually put it ON my hairless two and they lick some of it off and the others help. I also add it to their food every now and then as well. I avoid corn products like the plague because Vernon is terribly allergic to corn, fish makes me gag, and coconut oil is a godsend for us. It has so many fantastic side benefits along with great skin and coat. It's even a great antibiotic from what I've heard.


----------

